# Twitching going on in the taint area???



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont know if this is in the right forum but here it goes...

im riding an 80s schwinn. the frame is much too big for me.

anyways, i use an arione seat. i also have used the selle slk. the slk seems to be more comfortable for the numbness issue, but isnt comfortable for the sit bones. so ive mostly been using the arione.

every now and then (not all that often, i can only remember maybe one other time this has happened) i have some twitching going on down there. its kinda like a muscle twitch. it does it when im off the bike just sitting around doing nothing. the area its doing this is like just below the scrotum i guess.

i used to have muscle twitches in my tricep a lot.

um, so should i be concerned? i end up not riding in the exact same position every time (mostly saddle height) cause i have to lower it when i commute (using regular shoes).

i know this will go away soon, and i will have a bike that fits and hopefully can find the perfect saddle this summer, but just want to know what exactly is going on with me.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it unless it happened all the time- pain and numbness seem to be the greatest concern. I'm not personally aware of any serious medical condition that occurs when sitting on a saddle and is heralded by twitching. Maybe you're hitting a nerve and its reacting. We all get muscle twitches once in a while, but if it's really bothering you go see your doctor. 

You say the frame is too big. I assume you can get the saddle low enough that you're not putting pressure in the crotch area.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

California L33 said:


> You say the frame is too big. I assume you can get the saddle low enough that you're not putting pressure in the crotch area.


yeah, im just so stretched out on the bike though. thats part of the problem.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

you sure this thread doesn't belong in teh lownge?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> you sure this thread doesn't belong in teh lownge?


We don't talk bout taint areas there.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

taint nuthin but a thang

taint misbehavin

taint noway, nohow


----------



## tdxloki (Apr 8, 2005)

*Are you feeling pain?*



david462 said:


> every now and then (not all that often, i can only remember maybe one other time this has happened) i have some twitching going on down there. its kinda like a muscle twitch. it does it when im off the bike just sitting around doing nothing. the area its doing this is like just below the scrotum i guess.
> 
> i used to have muscle twitches in my tricep a lot.


Are these muscle twitches felt on both sides or just one? Do the twitches cause pain? If so, where do you feel the pain?

The arione is actually narrower than the selle italia slk but I guess the shape or padding may hit/support your sit bones differently. The arione hurts your sit bones less but causes numbness and the slk hurts your sit bones but no numbness, correct? When you feel the twitching, what saddle are you using?

See my recent thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1491039#poststop

Something I have been thinking about is nerve injury from improper saddle/bike fit but once the injury occurs the saddle becomes irrelavant. You may be injured from the slk and that has persisted while on the arione.


----------

